# Poor Jazz doesn't feel well :(



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't really know what's wrong with her but she's just Off. She is drinking and eating fine and going to the bathroom fine but she's been getting up a lot at night for some reason but doesn't really need to go out. This morning when I took them out she sat in the yard shivering (it's NOT cold here, it's about 65 right now) after she pottied and whined a couple more times. Two nights ago I moved her on the couch and she yelped like I had hurt her. Last night she did the same thing to my husband. It wasn't a loud yelp or cry, just a little noise. She didn't whine or seem to have any issue after the one yelp so I didn't put much thought into it. This morning in the yard I scratched under her muzzle and lifted her face up to look at me and she did it again. Like maybe her neck or shoulders hurt? She was walking a little funny too. Her body bowed to one side just a bit and she's taking really short chopping strides. I called our vet but of course they are being jerks and said they can't see her today  Now being that I worked there I know they keep emergency appts open throughout the day for people to call up and be seen same day. I guess they don't consider a dog who appears to be in pain to be worthy of a same day appt. (methinks we may be finding a new vet soon). They can't see her until NEXT week  I'm gonna call around and see if I can get her in somewhere else for this afternoon or tomorrow but where I live it's is sometimes difficult to get quick appts at clinics where you are not already an existing client. *sigh* I was thinking of giving her a little baby asprin and see if that helps any. If it's just a pain in the neck that should make her feel a bit better I guess. 

Anyway I;m just bummed about it. She hasn't been sick at all since we've had her beyond occasional tummy upset when we switched foods. Plus I have to work today so I can't just take her in and demand to be seen. I have to have an appt this afternoon after I am finished.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Jazz isn't feeling well! I hate those "vague" symptoms, too - it's so hard to pinpoint exactly what's ailing. If it's a soft tissue injury, no x-rays will help anyway. Your plan to try to keep her comfortable until a vet can see her is a good one. Keep us updated - hope is something simple and easily remedied!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor Jazz... don't you just hate it when they don't feel good? Jäger has kennel cough (I think) and the poor thing was up all night (me too!).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Jazz isn't feeling well. I hope you can get to a vet and find out what's going on very soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she at all "star gazy" - standing or lying with her nose pointing upwards to avoid stretching the neck muscles? Without wanting to be alarmist, that can be a symptom of several forms of meningitis and related diseases, all of which need to be treated urgently. I would definitely be looking for a vet who took my concerns rather more seriously - if, as we all hope, it is something minor, you still need reassurance, and she may need pain killers.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

fjm said:


> Is she at all "star gazy" - standing or lying with her nose pointing upwards to avoid stretching the neck muscles? Without wanting to be alarmist, that can be a symptom of several forms of meningitis and related diseases, all of which need to be treated urgently. I would definitely be looking for a vet who took my concerns rather more seriously - if, as we all hope, it is something minor, you still need reassurance, and she may need pain killers.


no, not at all. She is moving round but just acts like she's sore. I gave her a little massage and a warm compress and she seems to be moving more freely. She's sitting next to me begging for popcorn. She did whine again though when she came out of the kennel and once in the yard during our afternoon potty break but didn't do the weird shiver thing again. She's certain feeling limber enough to go under the chicken coop and try and sniff the chickens through floor. :/ I wonder if that is maybe why she's sore int he first place.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear pretty Jazz is under the weather. Feel better little girl!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> She's certain feeling limber enough to go under the chicken coop and try and sniff the chickens through floor. :/ I wonder if that is maybe why she's sore int he first place.


Very probably - I'm glad she is not feeling too horrible!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor Jazz! Do you have a problem with Lyme Disease there? Our last dear dog had Lyme's and she shivered and moved gingerly at times, she also gave me the "I don't feel well look." She was never off her food or potty habits, but I knew something was wrong. I took her to see the vet and sure enough, it was Lyme's. We live in woods and everyone, animal and human, seems to contract it. Just a thought. Hope Jazz bounces back fast and has nothing more than a muscle pull from spying on the chickens. It's a shame you don't have quicker access to her vet, I sure would be looking elsewhere. Good luck with everything.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing Jazz a speedy recovery. Poor girly!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

A Fever maybe? Sounds like I feel when I have a fever. 

I hope she feels better quickly.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poor jazz. poor mommy


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope she feels better soon. I hate it when you know something's wrong but you don't know what it is, so you can't figure out how to help them. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor Girl!! I hope she feels better soon! Sounds like i neck/back issue to me. The first time Riley had a severe back flairup I thought he was seriously bloating. He was just not right! Hopefully you get an appt somewhere soon!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

WonderPup said:


> I don't really know what's wrong with her but she's just Off. ... *sigh* I was thinking of giving her a little baby asprin and see if that helps any. If it's just a pain in the neck that should make her feel a bit better I guess.
> 
> Anyway I;m just bummed about it. She hasn't been sick at all since we've had her beyond occasional tummy upset when we switched foods. Plus I have to work today so I can't just take her in and demand to be seen. I have to have an appt this afternoon after I am finished.



I have a post it from my Vet that lists the Top Human Meds TOXIC to Pets. The first list is Pain relievers: Advil, Aleve, Motrin, Tylenol so I would have thought aspirin, even baby aspirin, would be a no-no. Does anyone know?

I've given my toy poodle teeny amounts of benadryl but only for allergies. My Vet said any other combo, say for congestion etc, was dangerous. Anyway I was curious if anyone knew.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Aspirin is the only common human pain med that is ok for dogs. Doseing is difficult when you have little dogs. be aware that it is an anticoagulant so will make any bleeding worse or clotting slow. That's why they use it for heart patients. Benadryl and Gravol are also ok for dogs in the proper dose. So no claritin or ibuprofen or Tylenol it can cause liver failure. Dog livers can't process meds the same as we do. hope that helps.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope Jazz feels better soon!



PaddleAddict said:


> Poor Jazz... don't you just hate it when they don't feel good? Jäger has kennel cough (I think) and the poor thing was up all night (me too!).


The girls had kennel cough a few weeks ago, but since it was a mild case - I was able to just give them children's benalyn cough syrup for about a week. They werenot able to go outside, because of the damp weather we were having. They are doing fine now. Hope Jager feels better soon too!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

vtomblin, Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Not to be an alarmist, but something is out of whack and she needs to be seen by the doggie doctor. I hope you can find someone soon. Google a 24 hour emergency vet, we have them in Dallas. Shivering is not good, have you taken her temp? I think she needs labs...I know you're on it...sending you hugs and healing vibes...Feel better, little Jazzie...!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

HMMM. This looks like an old post? 2-24-11? Wha?


----------

